# Un iPod qui fait téléphone ?



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

Un truc blanc avec une molette et qui fait téléphone, ça vous dit ? C'est le nouveau Apple iPhone ? Non, c'est Nokia qui l'a fait... ou va le faire, car voici une photo "volée" (www.mobile-gadgets.net) de son prototype Nokia Neo, qui apparement vise les jeunes puisqu'il permet de lire des mp3 (carte SD/MMC)...







 Oui je sais, vous allez me dire que c'est horrible, en plus ils ont pris la couleur de la molette de l'iPod U2 alors que le corps est blanc... Mais que penser d'une molette pour composer un nº de téléphone ou écrire un SMS ? Apple s'est-elle fait piquer une bonne idée ?

 Bon dimanche à tous !


----------



## Pierrou (28 Novembre 2004)

Je sais pas si Apple s'est fait piquer une idée, ce qui est sur, c'est que nokia a, comme tant d'autres, pompé certains aspects du design de l'iPod et notamment la couleur, pas glop..... en plus, je le trouve vraiment tres moche ce truc


----------



## kitetrip (28 Novembre 2004)

Ils se rendront vite compte que finalement, c'est pas trop pratique leur truc...


----------



## golf (28 Novembre 2004)

Pourront pas garder le principe de la roue à la iPod, elle fait l'objet de brevets


----------



## huexley (28 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pourront pas garder le principe de la roue à la iPod, elle fait l'objet de brevets


 Ce qui est curieux c est que la SNCF ne ce soit jamais retournée contre Apple, puisqu'il utilisent le meme systeme de wheel & click depuis bien plus longtemps pour piloter les PC qui servent de borne a billet automatique


----------



## sylko (28 Novembre 2004)

Apparemment, le projet a été stoppé!


----------



## sylko (28 Novembre 2004)

Une vidéo du Nokia Neo est disponible sur le site mobile-gadgets.net


----------



## Caster (30 Novembre 2004)

gurruchaga a dit:
			
		

> Un truc blanc avec une molette et qui fait téléphone, ça vous dit ? C'est le nouveau Apple iPhone ? Non, c'est Nokia qui l'a fait... ou va le faire, car voici une photo "volée" (www.mobile-gadgets.net) de son prototype Nokia Neo, qui apparement vise les jeunes puisqu'il permet de lire des mp3 (carte SD/MMC)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




il est peut-être génial ...... mais je le trouve assez moche


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

Haha fabuleux, l'info rebondit dans l'autre sens avec, apres le prototype de chez Nokia, la rumeur du iPhone !

http://www.engadget.com/entry/1234000253022479/

"Apple iCall, 10.000 songs and a phone in your pocket" ?


----------



## iouze (3 Décembre 2004)

Le look de ce téléphone (celui de Nokia) ne m'étonne qu'à peine de leur part (Cf le 3650 si mes souvenirs sont bons). mais les 4 boutons immondes qui se trouvent à chaque angle, c'est un sommet. Que l'Ipod se "transforme" en tel via un accessoire pourquoi pas (notamment avec l'aide de Motorola) mais qu'apple se lance dans un Iphone me paraît peu probable surtout trop risqué. en revanche quelque chose qui fonctionne de concert avec Airport (Express) balançant du son sur une chaine (ce que sait faire AirportExpress aujourd'hui) et / ou de la vidéo sur une Tv / ecran / Projecteur serait un beau pied de nez au Media Center dont, sans mauvaise fois, je ne saisi pas l'intérêt (ou en tout la nouveauté : on peut regarder une vidéo sur un portable et le connecter à une Tv).
Bon mais je m'égare du sujet  :rose:


----------

